# Is the top floor the worst?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Most of the places we have looked at,,,,,only the top floor have nice views. All the other floors stare into someone else apartment. Wife says the bottom and the top floor are the worst. I understand the first floor. But she says the top floor is the hottest in summer and the coldest in winter. Anyone heard this? Any other advice?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ryan1428 said:


> Most of the places we have looked at,,,,,only the top floor have nice views. All the other floors stare into someone else apartment. Wife says the bottom and the top floor are the worst. I understand the first floor. But she says the top floor is the hottest in summer and the coldest in winter. Anyone heard this? Any other advice?


Generally that is true, however a HUGE plus is when you are on the top floor, there is nobody above you to drop something on the floor and make you hit the ceiling.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In 1962, we moved from Bostanli to Izmir, having sold our furniture and car and awaiting time to move back to the USA after my three year tour of duty at Cigli. The apartment was a fifth floor penthouse with glass french doors all around. Yes, the views were great, as there were not many taller buildings then, and the breeze off the sea was wonderful. But, without a breeze it could get very hot, as your wife has warned.
I would love to revisit Izmir, but age and infirmity make that just a dream. Besides, it has grown so much that I probably would not recognize it any more. All my old friends in Karsiyaka have died off and I cannot imagine more than one ferry dock on either side. Lots of good memories.......


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Due to usual Turkish construction (i.e. with lack of insulation), the top floor is often the hottest in summer and coldest in winter, so you will use more air conditioning in summer and heating in winter. Ground floor and top floor are at most risk of water inundation in winter.
Top is best for quiet though. It's a difficult choice - maybe one floor below the top for the view?


----------



## Teklu (Nov 27, 2014)

I ALWAYS choose the top floor. For two reasons. Crime and earthquakes. I don't need any bars on the windows. There is only one way in, and I have a steel door with lots of bolts to lock it. If there is an earthquake, which often seem to happen in the middle of the night, I'd rather be on the top of the building rather than somewhere in the middle.

Not to mention, of course, the view! My apartment is on the top of the building. I have a huge terrace as well. If I want to go outside, I just walk out the door. Look for a "Catı Katı" apartment for a roof-top apartment, they are the best in my opinion.


----------

